

The Internet Killed the Rock Star and Why That's Okay - kolemcrae
https://medium.com/@kolemcrae/the-internet-killed-the-rock-star-and-why-that-s-okay-3a522eb07154

======
jaawn
The internet didn't kill the "rock star," but it did provide niche "musicians"
(i.e. service providers) with a platform to serve niche audiences by
drastically reducing cost of entry. Anyone with a camera phone can start up a
YouTube channel and become a content creator with almost no resources, but
there are still "rock stars" like PewDiePie making millions of dollars with
millions of fans.

